# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  isofix-da/ne?

## 007

Dvoumim se između Römer Duo Plus Isofix i Römer King TS PL :? 
Autosjedalica bi uglavnom bila montirana u Fordu koji nema isofix (vožnja po gradu), ali 4-5 puta godišnje bih je prebacila u Mazdu, koja ima isofix (tim automobilom uvijek idemo na duže relacije) ... e sad, zanima me da li te kukice koje vire iz autosjedalice Isofix šta smetaju ako nisu pričvršćene (nisam sigurna, ali mislim da bi se mogle gurnuti ispod sjedala u Fordu, ako su dovoljno nisko) i naravno, da li je ona u tom slučaju sigurna isto kao i ova bez isofixa, tipa samo učvrstiš pojas od auta + pojasevi od autosjedalice?! Stvarno nemam pojma - ima li itko od vas ovakve nedoumice?

----------


## JBT

ISOFIX AS se može montirati i samo sa pojasevima. Sve ISOFIX AS, mislim, imaju zaštitu na kukicama od ISOFIX-a koja se skida po potrebi.
AS pravilno učvršćena samo pojasevima je također sigurna jer su pojasevi projektirani i izrađeni kako bi izdržali osobe do 150 kg.
Mi imamo Römer King TS PL i ona se izuzetno lako i dobro dade učvstiti.

----------


## Deaedi

Koje ti je godište Ford? Naš je 2001 i mi smo mislili da nema, ali smo skužili da ima pripremu za Isofix - preklopiš stražnja sjedala i tamo su kukice. U Ford servisima ona namontiraš Isofix na te kukice- košta 240 KN.

----------


## 007

Hvala na odgovoru u vezi tih kukica  :Heart:  
Jasno mi je da se AS bez isofixa (Römer King TS PL) može sigurno učvrstiti sa pojasevima (jer je tako i predviđeno), al' mene zanima da li bi ISOFIX AS (sa skinutim kukicama) i pričvršćena samo pojasevima (u automobilu koji nema taj isofix) bila isto toliko sigurna kao "obična" AS?

----------


## 007

Moj Ford je staro kljuse - 1997  :Laughing:    ... možda najbolje da kupim nešto novije kad sam se već toliko zapalila za taj isofix, hehe

----------


## daddycool

> Hvala na odgovoru u vezi tih kukica  
> Jasno mi je da se AS bez isofixa (Römer King TS PL) može sigurno učvrstiti sa pojasevima (jer je tako i predviđeno), al' mene zanima da li bi ISOFIX AS (sa skinutim kukicama) i pričvršćena samo pojasevima (u automobilu koji nema taj isofix) bila isto toliko sigurna kao "obična" AS?


pročitaj još jednom što je JBT napisao
i ne, niš se ne skida nego se samo stavi zaštita na ISOFIX hvataljke kako ne bi derale sjedalo. Ta zaštita je na sjedalici kada ju kupiš. Ja sam našu DUO PLUS montirao na oba načina i nema frke. Jedino kada ju montiraš s pojasom treba stvarno paziti da sjedalica bude čvrsto montirana, a za to je dobro da to radi dvoje ljudi. Ako nemaš koga da ti pomogne onda je najbolji način da sama sjedneš u sjedalicu i kad je ona tako pritisnuta, onda navučeš remen i zaglaviš kopču koja ga drži. Provjerena metoda   :Grin:

----------


## 007

... aaa tako - ne skidaju se te kukice:D
Pročitah i tvoj i njegov post nekoliko puta, al' svejedno ne pronađoh odgovor na jedno pitanje koje, ponavljam glasi "Da li je djetešce sigurnije u ISOFIX AS (montiranoj na neisofix način) ili NEISOFIX AS ... Pretpostavljam da su tehničke karakeristike tih dviju AS (u prvom postu navedene) ipak različite i po defaultu zahtjevaju različit način montiranja?!
... okej, okej pilam umjesto da se lijepo zahvalim  :Shy kiss:

----------


## Juroslav

Nemaš razlike u sigurnosti između ISOFIX AS montitane na ne-ISOFIX način i ne-ISOFIX AS pod uvjetom da su obje ispravno montirane pojasevima.

----------


## Nika

> Nemaš razlike u sigurnosti između ISOFIX AS montitane na ne-ISOFIX način i ne-ISOFIX AS *pod uvjetom da su obje ispravno montirane pojasevima*.


Tako je!

Ja bih još dodala da i ISOFIX AS i ne-ISOFIX AS ako je ova druga montirana pojasom kako treba, nema razlike u sigurnosti.

----------


## 007

> Tako je!
> 
> Ja bih još dodala da i ISOFIX AS i ne-ISOFIX AS ako je ova druga montirana pojasom kako treba, nema razlike u sigurnosti.


E pa sad, ako je to istina - čemu onda ISOFIX AS i svi ti automobili sa ISO adapterima

----------


## Juroslav

PUUUUUUUNO je jednostavnije sigurno montirati.

----------


## Deaedi

> Nika prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> Tako je!
> 
> Ja bih još dodala da i ISOFIX AS i ne-ISOFIX AS ako je ova druga montirana pojasom kako treba, nema razlike u sigurnosti.
> 
> 
> E pa sad, ako je to istina - čemu onda ISOFIX AS i svi ti automobili sa ISO adapterima


Radi jednostavnije montaze.

----------


## 007

Ideeeeš   :Grin:   ... ja sam si nekako zabrijala da tu ima nešto više od puke montaže ... pih, još jedno razočaranje  :Coffee:

----------


## Deaedi

> ....puke montaže ...


Meni je ta montaža užas...Jučer sam montirala Maxi Cosi Priori valjda 15x...Puno jednostavnije mi izgleda kada to radi MM..

----------


## spajalica

> Ideeeeš    ... ja sam si nekako zabrijala da tu ima nešto više od puke montaže ... pih, još jedno razočaranje


da znas kako je jednostavnije montirati isofix ne bi bila tako razocarana   :Grin:

----------


## 007

Ma dušu ja dam za praktičnost (pa je odluka ipak pala na iso  :Grin:  ), ali eto imala sam predodžbu da je taj sistem sa isofixom u upotrebi primarno zbog veće sigurnosti pri nezgodi, a sekundarno zbog lakoće montiranja i manje mogućnosti krivog montiranja. Tako ja to sebi zamislim u glavici, pa se razočaram  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Dia

ja sam tek u proucavanju vecih sjedalica i sad ste me zbunile sa tim iso-fixom, moze mi netko objasniti kakve to ima veze sa sicevima u autu  :?

----------


## leonisa

jel ti auto ima isofix (podrzava?)
imas u uputama od auta a i na sjedistu bi ti trebalo pisati, kao etiketica ili nesto slicno.

----------


## Dia

nisam primjetila nikakvu etiketu na sicu  :? 
kak bi to trebalo izgledati
imamo mazdu

----------


## daddycool

> nisam primjetila nikakvu etiketu na sicu  :? 
> kak bi to trebalo izgledati
> imamo mazdu


noviji modeli automobila uglavnom imaju sve potrebno za ISOFIX sjedalicu, ali najbolje da provjeriš na stranicama od sjedalice koju misliš kupiti.
ako se želiš uvjeriti da li ti na auto ide ISOFIX sjedalica, gurni ruku na, stražnjem sjedalu, između sjedala i naslona te probaj napipati dvije četvrtaste alke koje su zavarene na karoseriju.

----------


## bimba iaia

Evo,da se i ja ubacim... 8) 
A *Key1 s isofixom*?
Mislite da će imat bolje ocjene od Key1?
Znam da su Romer i Maxy imali bolje,al ovo je nova pa su je možda poboljšali   :Rolling Eyes:   ? 
Al ako je stvar samo u lakšem montiranju čemu isofixu tolka cijena?

----------


## NatasaM...

Ne znam za tu AS konkretno, ali se javljam zbog ovog



> čemu isofixu tolka cijena?


jer meni opcenito nije jasno odakle tolika cijena svim AS, ne samo isofix. Mislim da su stvarno bezobrazno skupe, pogotovo sto je to nesto sto bi si svaki roditelj obavezno, po zakonu, morao priustiti i sto im je rok trajanja samo 6 god. i to ako nisu bile u sudaru, dakle, ne mogu se nabaviti ni polovne tek tako.

----------


## Dia

ja znam dosta roditelja sto ih nemaju jer nemaju novaca  :/ 
znam da nije opravdanje...

----------


## Nika

Slažem se da su skupe i da neki roditelji nemaju novaca, no ukoliko imaju auto i koriste ga trebali bi i sjedalicu nabaviti, jer ipak se i za auto trebalo dati nešto para.
Mogu se i polovne sjedalice kupiti.

Ili u tom slučaju nek ne voze djecu u autu!

----------


## Dia

znam Nika, to si i ja tako mislim, al nekima ne mozes objasniti

----------


## medoribica

ja bih se tu samo ubacila OT da smo kupili maxi cosi priorifix u TL u WTC u Rijeci za jeftinije novce jer su imali popust 30.4., i prodavačica je bila ljubazna i sve pokazala, ali ništa od uputa za postavljanje na hrvatskom.....opet!!!  :/

----------


## Deaedi

> ja znam dosta roditelja sto ih nemaju jer nemaju novaca  :/ 
> znam da nije opravdanje...


Mislim da to  nije opravdanje. Rabljena autosjedalica, ili cak i neka "no name" kosta kao kada 1x natankas benzin u auto.

----------


## bimba iaia

evo, ovo je nova Key1 s isofiksom...  :Joggler:

----------


## ivana7997

mene isofix nije posebno impresionirao kad sam cula da ga nas (tada buduci) auto ima, jer nam je jakov vec bio velik, i pri kraju s 9-18 sjedalicom

no tada je izasao kidfix...  :Heart:  

inace mi je bila muka od boostera bez vl pojaseva. a sad lijepo kidfix pricvrscen za auto, prelijepo i cvrsto mi izgleda dijete u sjedalici.

skup je, uzasno. ali dobila sam neki popust na gotovinu i merver.... a i godinama sam mirna

----------


## katka22

i mi imamo maxicosi isofix i ja sam super zadovoljna. i to iz jednog jedinog razloga. u par navrata montirala sam ga bez kopčanja na kukice i pošto su još i sicevi kožni, kad sam montiranu stolicu probala malo pomaknut i skužila koliko je  ustvari mobilna i klizava...draže mi je  da je zakačena na kukice, nekako sam sama mirnija da je  mali sigurniji...

----------

